# New Member In Pa And Vt



## rsg99 (May 23, 2006)

Hi all









Found this forum while searching for info on the Outback. I just purchased a 2006 30-RLS from Fritz in PA. I don't take delivery for another 2 weeks yet due to holidays and such. I also just purchased a Champion C46540 generator that I hope to use to power the beast. The site looks great and is easy to navigate. How do you sign up for any of the rallies? Is it through a member or through the campground directly?

Myself and my furure wife work in the computer field with no kids. We are looking to get out into the woods and also use the TT for football tailgating (Giants fans). We work in NJ, live in PA and have a vacation place in VT. So we are used to driving a LOT !

Looking forward to meeting and chatting








Rob


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site and Congratulations on your new Outback









Most of the rallies are set up directly with the campgrounds. If you look on the rally map that is pinned on the home page you can find ones in your area. Then you can find the thread that relates to that rally and find out all about it.

Hope you enjoy your camping experience


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site, you will love it here! Congratulations on your purchase! I see you also have a nice boat. It will be hard to decide which one to pull behind you







. Post often, and if you have any questions feel free to ask. Someone will be glad to help, even if you are a Giants fan
















By the way, I dont have any room to talk as I am a Lions fan! At least you can't accuse me of jumping on the bandwagon









Bill


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

action Welcome to outbackers action 
Congratulations on your new outback








I know you can't wait for the delivery date it will be the longest 2 weeks.
There is a lot of info on this site all you have to do is post and we will help you out

Good Luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, rsg99!* action

I'm glad you found us. And congratulations on the new Outback. You are going to love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the site. We got to support our NY Giant fans (ex New Yorker here). Check for more info on the Rally forum for detailed info.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site and enjoy that rig of yours! Lots of great information to be had here.

Jeff


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome Rob!!!

You're not far from the famous Hootbob.

I have been through Quakerstown many times, nice area.

Happy Camping

kevin


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Aboard. We purchased from Fritz last July. Hope you are as satisfied as we have been. Service gets very full, very fast , during the early spring and summer so if you know you want something done schedule it early!!!

Pick a rally, make a reservation and attend is the way we understand. No formalities around here. Just a lot of fun!!!

Happy Campin'

We'll be in Upper Black Eddy, Clonial Wood's Campground on Father's Day weekend. If you want some fellow Outbacker's to break 'er in with!

Jim and Steph


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rob,

Congrats on the new Outback! And welcome to this site.

Hang around often. (As if you couldn't! HaHa).

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Rob & Future DW








*Glad you found us *









I just updated the Otter Lake PA Fall Rally list to include you. Looking forward to meeting you & Congrats on the new TT!!

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, you were okay until you said you were Giants fans.









Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Great TT. You'll enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Well, you were okay until you said you were Giants fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought you were ok til you said you were'nt









Welcome Rob, Glad to see you did not waste anytime joining us in the Fall rally









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rsg99 to the Outback Family
And congrats on choosing the 30RLS
Glad to have another Outbacker from PA and not to far away too









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! So glad to have you join us!! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn site on the internet.

Glad you found us and CONGRATS on the pending Outback!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site. action We also bought our camper from Fretz's.

We look forward to meeting you in October at Otter Lake.


----------



## rsg99 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied ! Really excited to see that the board is so active with really friendly people







We signed up for both NorthEast trips and am looking forward to meeting everybody. Deliver is now scheduled for 6/7/2006, so I still have some waiting to do. At least the generator will be here next week and I can play with that !

Rob


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Tt and welcome to the site. I also work in NJ, live in NY, vcation of the jersey shore for a few weeks in the summer. Have a great time when you get the TT and make sure the heat works, your going to need it sitting in the parking lot in the meadowlands.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm a little behind the curve here but WELCOME to our little slice of cyberspace! Glad you can join us at the Rallies...sure hope that includes the Columbus Day Wknd Rally in NH!!!


rsg99 said:


> Deliver is now scheduled for 6/7/2006, so I still have some waiting to do. At least the generator will be here next week and I can play with that !
> [snapback]114051[/snapback]​


Only a week to go....just be sure to get some sleep so your bright eyed and on your toes for the PDI! In the meantime, distract yourself by reading....and reading more....on this Forum. These guys know more than I'll ever remember to forget









Glad to have another East Coaster on board!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> wolfwood Posted Today, 05:51 PM
> Only a week to go....just be sure to get some sleep so your bright eyed and on your toes for the PDI! In the meantime, distract yourself by reading....and reading more....on this Forum. These guys know more than I'll ever remember to forget


Wolfie ............









Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Just a word of advice from another Fretz owner. Make sure you look your best and smile pretty when they take your picture during PDI. It's a marketing thing and you'll be seeing that photo more than once over the next year.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new TT

We got our TT from Fretz also.

Enjoy!

action

Ralph


----------

